# Stone around fireplace - Please help



## andrewsiv9 (May 11, 2010)

Here is my situation in short:

i just bought a condo, will move in in a few months

It has a fireplace (Wood burning) and cathedral ceilings (say +- 18ft) and where the chimeny is located the wall checks out about 18in.  above the fireplace and on the sides of the check out, the entire wall is covered by some sort of mirror.  my intention is to rip off the mirror, place that fake brick veneer on the wall until the height of the mantel, and above the mantle i would like to place a tv and simply paint the wall.

My cencerns are:

1. when i rip off the mirror, what will be behind, will the mirror be glued to the drywall?  will it be glue to studs....  maybe glues to block wall which surrounds the chimeny?  i have no idea

any comments will be appreciated.

i will attache a photo soon


----------



## Cork-Guy (May 11, 2010)

It will be easier to give you information when you post the photo. I doubt it's just the mirror with the studs behind it; there might be some type of firewall behind it that the mirror is attached to.


----------



## andrewsiv9 (May 11, 2010)

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/8738/mezzz.jpg





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


sorry not the best at uploading   hope this works


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 11, 2010)

Andrew new members can't post pics, they have to be approved by a moderator. You should see them now and welcome to House Repair Talk!


----------



## BobAristide (Jun 2, 2010)

It's still hard to tell how the mirror is held in place. I think that in order to hold the weight of the mirror, the wall must have some sort of structure behind. You might want to consider light weight antico stone panels. They look very much like real stone but they are lightweight and can be glued in place anywhere. They can also be ordered in fire-rated and any1 can install them.
Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## thomask (Jun 2, 2010)

Be VERY CAREFUL when removing that large mirror.  It may very well be glued to drywall.  Do not get cut or let anyone in front of the mirror while removing.  You may wish to tape the mirror for safety sake. 

Perhaps a mirror company would remove it for free or reduced price if they get to keep it. Just a thought.


----------



## andrewsiv9 (Jun 10, 2010)

I was thinking of taping up the whole mirror and remove it, good tip!

Unfortunately i will not get the place until early September, so if anyone is curious i could take pics of the process when i do it then


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 10, 2010)

andrewsiv9 said:


> I was thinking of taping up the whole mirror and remove it, good tip!
> 
> Unfortunately i will not get the place until early September, so *if anyone is curious i could take pics of the process when i do it then[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewsiv9 (Jun 10, 2010)

I just feel the mirrors gives the place an out dated look.  its funny your not the first person to tell me it will make the space feel smaller

My plan is to put that "brick veneer" up until the mantle and paint the drywall above the mandle. maybe put in a tv on the wall above the fireplace. as for the room adjacent to the fireplace we are still not 100% sure what to do with it. maybe a sort of sitting room with a little bar by the fireplace.  who knows!

will take pics in the fall


----------



## frozenstar (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep. I think removing the mirror would make the place look small. When I first saw the pic. I didn't thought that it was a mirror. It seems like you don't like mirrors that much. If you are really planning to remove it. I guess hiring a professional to do it is better so as to avoid any accident. I'm sure they got the right equipment to do the job.


----------



## andrewsiv9 (Sep 7, 2010)

ok well i am now done with the renovations. i ended up removing the mirrors myself with some help. at their highest point the mirrors were about 15 ft high. the mirrors were clipped on all around and glue on from behind. the mirrors were installed about 20 years ago so alot of it came off easily. 

If you want me to post more pictures just ask.


----------



## thomask (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, we would enjoy seeing more pics of what you did to your fireplace and stages of work.

Glad that big mirror got safely out of the condo. DId it stay in one piece? 

BTW  Are you mounting a tv on your fireplace?


----------



## andrewsiv9 (Sep 8, 2010)

Actually the mirror was not one whole mirror but a few vertical "slices" of mirrors each about 18" wide. Some of them stayed intact, others shattered into very sharp pieces. Needless to say we were very careful.

I will post more picture of the stages of work when i get home tonight.

As for the TV that is the exact question i have been debating due to the presence of the two vent which will release some hot air + a little smoke i am sure. if i do install a tv i might just sit it on the mantle and shield it all around somehow


----------



## thomask (Sep 8, 2010)

ANdrew,

That was good, I was worried about removing such a large mirror all at one time. 

Those vents should not be a big problem as long as they are not directly behind your TV. 

Perhaps an AV expert can give some advice here on mounting, etc.

Nice stone work, it gives you a whole different feel to your great room I am sure.

We have a stone fireplace in our great room and sure enjoy it on a cold evening in the South.


----------



## BobAristide (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats. That looks good! It must have been a LOT of work using real heavy stone.


----------



## RichardOkeefe (Jun 1, 2016)

I think it is good.


----------

